# Getting Stuck on Wood Pump Jack Poles



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

....

I use Pump jacks once in a blue moon and got a nice set of Werner steel jacks with work bench and all that. But, I keep getting jammed up on the way down

The poles are DF, decently straight and dry....I read in a few places that even small inperfections will jam up the jacks and today I am gonna take my hand planer to the poles to just smooth them out a bit. 

Anyone else have ideas besides going alum?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

You're not going to want to hear this....but go aluminum. So much safer. I can't tell you how many guys I know who have stories about wood pole pump jacks breaking.

Search on craigslist - there are a lot of guys selling them.

I picked up a set of (2) 20' poles, 6' extensions, two pumps, roof brackets, and a 24' 3-man work pick, for a grand earlier this year.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

If you have to use wood poles, for whatever reason, learn that simply by releasing your foot hold down a couple of times you can get past any imperfection.

Can be fun when it drops 3' for no apparent reason!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Is the DF a solid 4x4 or 2-2x4's ?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

2-2x are stronger and it's what we always used


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

two 2 bys.

I have never had it drop any more then 6" before it catches, and never unexpected. It only does it when I am on the way down

Planing did the trick as well, no more sticky jacks and the wood poles become VERY sturdy if you brace them as per OSHA. Most times with most people they underbrace...so those stores of breakake don't carry much weight with me.

I don't use them often at all, only when I need to get in akward areas for exterior trim replacements and such...there is no way Alum, new or used makes $$$ sence for me.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> two 2 bys.
> 
> I have never had it drop any more then 6" before it catches, and never unexpected. It only does it when I am on the way down
> 
> ...


That's what I said...until I got a set....now I come up with all kinds of scenarious to use them.

I'm searching for my next set already...I plan on competing with Lone. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> That's what I said...until I got a set....now I come up with all kinds of scenarious to use them.
> 
> I'm searching for my next set already...I plan on competing with Lone. :laughing:


I pawned a set to a buddy of mine last year, so now I'm down to 9, although I lent 3 of those to a friend of mine about a year ago.

Until you set up 24'ers in a stairwell, in order to trim windows, I'll always be one up on you on the unique scenario division. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BTW, on the subject of "the coronary drop", if you depress the foot-pedal enough to take the pressure off of the release, you'll never have to change your shorts mid-day again.:blink:
Well, not because of the pump jacks anyway.:clap:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Always wanted to know how you set them up, Lone....


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> Always wanted to know how you set them up, Lone....


In that particular case, I used a splice with an 8' and a 16' tower. The 16 was a tight wiggle to get in there. I put the 8'er at the bottom, with the pump already installed, then lifted the 16'er onto the splice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

we used to beat them down with a hammer:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> we used to beat them down with a hammer:thumbup:


Yet, no entry in the Hammer Challenge?

Anyway, I was on wooden poles on the other side of this house, about to the second floor barge board, trying to pump up. It was all I could do to get about a foot up. Turned around to see the 4' level locked under a shake and the pic bowed out and down about 6" each way and twisted. :help::help::help:

When I kicked the foot release, the pump not only dropped, but dropped with the recoil from the bowed pick. Pump went down a good bit, but I was clinging to the pole, getting rattled around pretty good.

Last time I sided on woody's.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we just got a set of aluminum pumps. 24' pole... only prob first job there on and they arent tall enough.... gc has to wait til his next draw to buy 12' extensions though


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> we just got a set of aluminum pumps. 24' pole... only prob first job there on and they arent tall enough.... gc has to wait til his next draw to buy 12' extensions though


I started with 3 poles, 3 12' extensions a 16' pic and a 28' pic. Borrowed a 24' pic. This setup worked well with average building length of 56'. Used extension ladders for work tables.

I bought them for my first cedar siding job, but ended up using them to sheath, paper and install windows on almost every house after that. A few houses down the road, I picked up 5 more tower set-ups, then bought 4 more used about 3 years ago.

I cut some of the used towers down to 16s and 8s for a better variety of lengths. Dismantled one of the jacks to pirate parts off of too.:thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

loneframer said:


> BTW, on the subject of "the coronary drop", if you depress the foot-pedal enough to take the pressure off of the release, you'll never have to change your shorts mid-day again.:blink:
> Well, not because of the pump jacks anyway.:clap:



Yup....the only time I have one drop a bit is when I don't do that.... but I honestly get so used to that drop then it doesn't bother me one bit anymore. I have never, ever free fell for more then 6"


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Yup....the only time I have one drop a bit is when I don't do that.... but I honestly get so used to that drop then it doesn't bother me one bit anymore. I have never, ever free fell for more then 6"


When you get one that goes about 2' or so, you'll never forget it. I didn't.:laughing:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Yet, no entry in the Hammer Challenge?
> 
> Anyway, I was on wooden poles on the other side of this house, about to the second floor barge board, trying to pump up. It was all I could do to get about a foot up. Turned around to see the 4' level locked under a shake and the pic bowed out and down about 6" each way and twisted. :help::help::help:
> 
> ...




Pansy!!:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> Pansy!!:whistling


Call me Pansy, if you will, but all the plumbers (Mike) call me Sally.:laughing:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I will trade my 8 wooden setups, for 3 aluminum ones.


----------

